
Reality Check - Surviving Is Always Hard for Startups - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2008/10/14/14gigaom-reality-check-survival-is-always-a-war-for-startu-24711.html
======
wheels
Comment from earlier this week on IRC:

    
    
      <me> Three months ago your chances of success were 10%, now they're 9%.  Not that much changed.
      <rj> You're off by about a factor of about 25x, but the proportions are correct.

